# Kitchen cabinet single handed



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Have made new small but heavy (MDF) cupd to hang on kitchen wall away from, but must be in line with other cabinets. Rather heavy to attempt to hold in place, getting it plumb, and mark holes for fixing.

As above worktop, used a suitable box with a bottle jack on top to get to correct height and support while marking out screw holes and fixing.

When in correct position secured top to wall with tape just to stop it toppling over.

johnep


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
If you don't have one of these http://www.contractors-solutions.net/TelPro-GilLift-Cabinet-Lift-Kit-70-2-P174.aspx

Then, measure for your holes to hold the cabinet to the wall and predrill, Use some squeeze grip clamps and a 2 x 4 for a prop. The clamps are to clamp it to the adjoining cabinet. You can also put a cleat on the wall for the bottom edge to rest on. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

johnep said:


> Have made new small but heavy (MDF) cupd to hang on kitchen wall away from, but must be in line with other cabinets. Rather heavy to attempt to hold in place, getting it plumb, and mark holes for fixing.
> 
> As above worktop, used a suitable box with a bottle jack on top to get to correct height and support while marking out screw holes and fixing.
> 
> ...


Are you asking a question or telling us how you did the job?

G


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Is this a problem or a solution to one?*

I'm with you George! I don't get it. :blink: bill


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

No adjacent cabinet to clamp to. Also had hip op couple months ago and at 75, not as strong as I used to be. The problem was how to hold the cabinet in the correct place while fixing, the solution was as described, ie use bottle jack to take the weight and tape to hold steady.

My favourite soln to most problems is a pocket hole, but this no good on this occasion. Am doing actual fixing today, will take pics and post in my gallery.
johnep


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It was a solution.

G


----------



## pmaru77 (Apr 14, 2009)

I hung a bunch of cabinets by myself last month in a cabin. I just put a straight piece of wood (temp) on the wall the length of the cabinet and leveled it. Then you just lift the cabinet onto the wood and the weight is all there and you just have to hold it from swinging down on top of you ...which is easy. One screw will hold it in place while you make adjustments if you have to. When you remove the wood, thee will be screw holes that youhave to deal with.....but they looked fine on a cabin wall.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

I use *THIS.* I have found dozens of uses for them besides holding cabinets in place.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Willie T said:


> I use *THIS.* I have found dozens of uses for them besides holding cabinets in place.



I use this brace from HF. They go on sale from time to time for $9.95. They are good for about 60 lbs, and are also good for holding up the other end of crown moulding.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

At $15, that's a steal. My son is fixing drywall panelling to ceilings, looks as if a couple of these would be good investment.

However, at the time all I had was a bottle jack and only about 30" clearance. And, it cost nothing.
johnep


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

I have sticks with notches in then, and no I am not kidding. Make them out of scraps, I can set a dozen or so uppers and then attach them to each other and shift them around to exactly were they need to be and get them all perfectly level then attach them to the wall, works great and essentially free. If yall can't guess I am cheap, lol...


----------

